# Freezed Dried as a Topper?



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I was poking around in a pet food store looking at the canned food to add as a topper to Little Miss Picky's Acana dog food. The lady suggested sprinkling a little bit of Origen Freeze Dried food on top. The Origen Freeze Dried is a raw food and I have read previously not to feed kibble and raw at the same time. Just wondering what your thoughts are about sprinkling a bit of freeze dried on top of kibble.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would just beware that the extra protein added to your dogs already high protein food could cause a runny tum.
Fusspots tend to try their luck on everything eventually, you could find yourself adding more and more to her food.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Just try adding a small sardine mixed in well that used to work for Molly when she was on dry. That freeze dried stuff looks disturbing kind of looks like sponge we got a sample once but never used it!


----------

